# 300



## Annie (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I'm going to see this, I've read about the battle often enough. Problem I have, I hate watching violence. Besides how often does Hanson recommend a movie topic?

http://www.victorhanson.com/articles/hanson101106.html


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 10, 2007)

i can not wait to see this.....can not wait.....hate going to movie theaters though....


----------



## Annie (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like I'm not the only one figuring it worthwhile:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070311/film_nm/boxoffice_dc



> Bloody epic "300" earns big numbers at box office
> 
> 1 hour, 13 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## roomy (Mar 11, 2007)

manu1959 said:


> i can not wait to see this.....can not wait.....hate going to movie theaters though....



Steal it on the internet.


----------



## CSM (Mar 11, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> I think I'm going to see this, I've read about the battle often enough. Problem I have, I hate watching violence. Besides how often does Hanson recommend a movie topic?
> 
> http://www.victorhanson.com/articles/hanson101106.html



Just got back from seeing this...very bloody indeed but I loved the movie!

Best line: 

"We have been sharing our culture with you all morning"


----------



## Annie (Mar 11, 2007)

CSM said:


> Just got back from seeing this...very bloody indeed but I loved the movie!
> 
> Best line:
> 
> "We have been sharing our culture with you all morning"


LOL! If one is familiar with Herodotus, will it be good? I'm still trying to figure out the 'comic book' take.


----------



## CSM (Mar 11, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> LOL! If one is familiar with Herodotus, will it be good? I'm still trying to figure out the 'comic book' take.



Actually, they take a lot from Herodotus.  The "comic book" take comes from the graphics (I would think) and some of the interpretation/portrayals of the characters.  

What fascinated me was the fighting styles (amateur military historian here) such as the use of the phalanx under ideal conditions, the wedge formation, etc.


----------



## Annie (Mar 11, 2007)

CSM said:


> Actually, they take a lot from Herodotus.  The "comic book" take comes from the graphics (I would think) and some of the interpretation/portrayals of the characters.
> 
> What fascinated me was the fighting styles (amateur military historian here) such as the use of the phalanx under ideal conditions, the wedge formation, etc.



You've basically convinced me.


----------



## CSM (Mar 11, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> You've basically convinced me.



All the best quotes are in the movie as well. In fact, two of the more famous ones are mottoes for Greek army units. The well publicized one seen in the movie clip ("So much the better, we shall fight in the shade" attributed to Dienekes) is the motto of a Greek armor division.

If you do go see it, be sure to watch for the employment of the Greek phalanx in both the defensive and offensive postures. It is demonstrated early on in the attack.

If blood and guts bother you, you should know that there is plenty of graphic "amputations" (arms, legs, heads...you name it). There is also some nudity and a few "intimate" scenes too.


----------



## Annie (Mar 11, 2007)

CSM said:


> All the best quotes are in the movie as well. In fact, two of the more famous ones are mottoes for Greek army units. The well publicized one seen in the movie clip ("So much the better, we shall fight in the shade" attributed to Dienekes) is the motto of a Greek armor division.
> 
> If you do go see it, be sure to watch for the employment of the Greek phalanx in both the defensive and offensive postures. It is demonstrated early on in the attack.
> 
> If blood and guts bother you, you should know that there is plenty of graphic "amputations" (arms, legs, heads...you name it). There is also some nudity and a few "intimate" scenes too.



I can deal with nudity/sex, it's violence. I'm good at closing my eyes though!


----------



## CSM (Mar 11, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> I can deal with nudity/sex, it's violence. I'm good at closing my eyes though!



Well, I have to say that the hand to hand combat is very realistic...shows what a sword or spear can really do.  I have studied the use of those types of weapons and the movie shows it well. People have no idea how bloody those ancient battles really were. I'll take getting nuked over that any day.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 11, 2007)

CSM said:


> There is also some nudity and a few "intimate" scenes too.


Being a movie about Greeks, am I to assume that those few "intimate" scenes were all homosexual in nature? 

(Not directed at anyone in particular.  )


----------



## CSM (Mar 12, 2007)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Being a movie about Greeks, am I to assume that those few "intimate" scenes were all homosexual in nature?
> 
> (Not directed at anyone in particular.  )



Nope. Actually, there is a scene in the movie where the Spartans make a few snide remarks about the "boy lovers" from Athens.


Next best line in the movie:

"Only Spartan women give birth to real men."


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 12, 2007)

CSM said:


> "Only Spartan women give birth to real men."


LMAO. Bad ass line. I'm going to make the time to check this one out.


----------



## CSM (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a review worth reading:

http://english.people.com.cn/200703/12/eng20070312_356565.html


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 13, 2007)

CSM said:


> Here is a review worth reading:
> 
> http://english.people.com.cn/200703/12/eng20070312_356565.html



Hooray for Hollywood! 

Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh are small fries compared to Miramax. I bet you the next World War happens after the premiere of Mohammed: Full Throttle.


----------



## CSM (Mar 13, 2007)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Hooray for Hollywood!
> 
> Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh are small fries compared to Miramax. I bet you the next World War happens after the premiere of Mohammed: Full Throttle.



LOL...sure, why not!


----------



## maineman (Mar 13, 2007)

my 20 year old son is a real movie afficianado...he saw 300 this past weekend and says it is easily in his top ten all time list.

we are getting ready to leave for my ancestral home in a few hours to go bury my 94 year old father who died last friday, but I will see this movie sometime soon after our return.


----------



## 90K (Mar 13, 2007)

And to think the stinking persians are upset at this movie.  
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2007031...1&printer=1;_ylt=AnOM1NV_0Jo4G7u9ethxSSibOrgF

President Bush got it right when he called Iran the axis of evil!


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 13, 2007)

90K said:


> And to think the stinking persians are upset at this movie.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2007031...1&printer=1;_ylt=AnOM1NV_0Jo4G7u9ethxSSibOrgF
> 
> President Bush got it right when he called Iran the axis of evil!



Grauman's Chinese Theater = ground zero for World War III


----------



## CSM (Mar 13, 2007)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Grauman's Chinese Theater = ground zero for World War III



maybe; but I sincerely hope Tehran is a smoking hole in the ground first.


----------



## Annie (Mar 13, 2007)

maineman said:


> my 20 year old son is a real movie afficianado...he saw 300 this past weekend and says it is easily in his top ten all time list.
> 
> we are getting ready to leave for my ancestral home in a few hours to go bury my 94 year old father who died last friday, but I will see this movie sometime soon after our return.



My condolences. It seems you had a tumultuous relationship with your dad, I hope you both received some comfort by the end.


----------



## Adam's Apple (Mar 24, 2007)

Interesting article about this movie from Victor Davis Hanson.

*'300' -- Fact or Fiction?*
By Victor Davis Hanson
March 22, 2007

Crowds are flocking to see the film "300" about the ancient Spartans' last stand at the pass at Thermopylae against an invading Persian army. Yet many critics, in panning "300," have alleged that the film is essentially historically inaccurate. Are they right?

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2007/03/300_fact_or_fiction.html


----------



## Shattered (Mar 24, 2007)

Apparently, this is the boy movie of all boy movies, and the best thing to come out within the last 10 years, according to every guy I know that's flocked to see it weekend after weekend..

Funny.. None of them could get their spouses, or SO's to go with them to save their lives...

I've never heard of a movie theatre not containing a single woman, but I guess this was the case last night.


----------



## Gem (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll step in to say that I really thoroughly enjoyed "300."  I watched it consciously making the decision to avoid any and all political comparisions to modern day until the car ride home...and it really works any way you see it - as a modern, graphic-novel-esque depiction of a famous battle, as a commentary on modern events, as a commentary on war, culture, religion, etc.

All in all, its just a damn enjoyable flick...and more and more I'm finding that harder to come by so I relish it when I find it.


----------



## CSM (Mar 24, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Apparently, this is the boy movie of all boy movies, and the best thing to come out within the last 10 years, according to every guy I know that's flocked to see it weekend after weekend..
> 
> Funny.. None of them could get their spouses, or SO's to go with them to save their lives...
> 
> I've never heard of a movie theatre not containing a single woman, but I guess this was the case last night.



"boy" movie????? I'm no "boy"; you'll have to find another term!


----------



## roomy (Mar 24, 2007)

Seen it twice already, the acting is crap and the Sean Connery soundalike King is crap, but boy oh boy what a fucking movie, I loved every second of it.

I liked it so much I have downloaded the workprint DVD as well as the DVDRIP and KVCD versions, am I a thief?


----------



## maineman (Mar 24, 2007)

saw it last night.  stunning movie.  great battle.


----------



## roomy (Mar 24, 2007)

Gem said:


> I'll step in to say that I really thoroughly enjoyed "300."  I watched it consciously making the decision to avoid any and all political comparisions to modern day until the car ride home...and it really works any way you see it - as a modern, graphic-novel-esque depiction of a famous battle, as a commentary on modern events, as a commentary on war, culture, religion, etc.
> 
> All in all, its just a damn enjoyable flick...and more and more I'm finding that harder to come by so I relish it when I find it.




See 'Pans Labyrinth'.


----------



## maineman (Mar 24, 2007)

roomy said:


> See 'Pans Labyrinth'.



I agree... I thought that was even better!


----------



## roomy (Mar 24, 2007)

I watched '300 Spartans' (1962) starring Richard Egan, this afternoon, what I would give to get that time back.


----------



## Gem (Mar 24, 2007)

I wanted to see Pan's Labyrinth...now that I know its worth it I will definitely make time for it!  Thanks!


----------



## Shattered (Mar 24, 2007)

CSM said:


> "boy" movie????? I'm no "boy"; you'll have to find another term!



Sorry...but there's no equivalent to "chick flick"..unless you know of one that I don't?


----------



## maineman (Mar 24, 2007)

Gem said:


> I wanted to see Pan's Labyrinth...now that I know its worth it I will definitely make time for it!  Thanks!



it is really magical.... a fairy tale within a brutal tale from the spanish civil war.... my wife and I were spellbound by it!


----------



## roomy (Mar 24, 2007)

maineman said:


> it is really magical.... a fairy tale within a brutal tale from the spanish civil war.... my wife and I were spellbound by it!



The best foreign language film I have ever seen, the music is beautiful the script and acting are as magical as the premise of the movie, fantastic from beginning to end, you forget you are reading subs, honestly.

The message you get from the movie is yours and unique to you.


----------



## maineman (Mar 24, 2007)

roomy said:


> The best foreign language film I have ever seen, the music is beautiful the script and acting are as magical as the premise of the movie, fantastic from beginning to end, *you forget you are reading subs, *honestly.
> 
> The message you get from the movie is yours and unique to you.



that is absolutely correct!  It swept me away....


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 25, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Sorry...but there's no equivalent to "chick flick"..unless you know of one that I don't?



My wife always called 'em "dick flicks"....

but ever since Brokeback Mountain came out I've been lobbying for a new term to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## Shattered (Mar 25, 2007)

Dirt McGirt said:


> My wife always called 'em "dick flicks"....
> 
> but ever since Brokeback Mountain came out I've been lobbying for a new term to avoid ambiguity.



Your wife may be on to something... Although that's not a word I frequently use, unless it's in anger, and directed toward a specific individual...


----------



## Semper Fi (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw this movie last night, no doubt one of the best movies I've seen in a long, long time. My favorite scene was the one when the Spartans were on the cliff overlooking the sea when it was raining really hard (trying not to give away too much of the movie). Namely, I liked the integration of heavy metal music (which I normally hate) into some of the scenes, really got the adrenaline pumping. I might just watch this movie before football games to give me the extra "warrior spirit."


----------



## tnfzpaul (Mar 26, 2007)

I really need to see this. Maybe tonight.


----------



## maineman (Mar 26, 2007)

tnfzpaul said:


> I really need to see this. Maybe tonight.



I saw it at Hoyt's Augusta on Friday night..it was really awesome!


----------



## tnfzpaul (Mar 26, 2007)

maineman said:


> I saw it at Hoyt's Augusta on Friday night..it was really awesome!



I should have some time this next Sunday I think to see it. Can't wait!


----------



## Annie (Mar 28, 2007)

http://corner.nationalreview.com/post/?q=ODRmNmY0NTlkYmQyNGFmNzU3MTAyOTlkMzc2ODBjNGI=



> Wednesday, March 28, 2007
> 
> 300 Fumes   [Victor Davis Hanson]
> 
> ...


----------



## roomy (Mar 28, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> http://corner.nationalreview.com/post/?q=ODRmNmY0NTlkYmQyNGFmNzU3MTAyOTlkMzc2ODBjNGI=



Nice find and I agree with the sentiments.


----------



## maineman (Mar 28, 2007)

I may be "out of the loop" on this, but I found the references to "liberal furor over 300" to be strange at best.  I am a liberal.  I work with plenty of liberals.  I go to church with a boatload of liberals.  My kids are more liberal than I am (if that's even possible) and every single liberal I know who has seen the movie - myself included - absolutely loved it.


----------



## T-Bor (Mar 29, 2007)

I just finished downloading an outstanding copy of this DVD last night off of Demonoid.com.  Why pay for movies when you can get them for free now ?


----------



## Igor Peters (Apr 2, 2007)

Just saw it.
Skillfully made.
I hope it's not up for any historical accuracy awards.  
I admit I had to  when in the film those great poofters of the ancient world the Spartans expressed disdain for the culturally much more likely to be heterosexual men of Athens.


----------

